# Finding info on Aussie commodities



## DJG (7 April 2010)

Lately i've been reading Investing Online for Dummies Book

There is plenty of websites, all American though.

So, i notice that commodities can also give you a hint on where your stock might be heading.

So where do i find daily updated information on Australian commodities, whether there going up or down, etc.

Another question:

Should i also look at US commodities(without making it sound like "advice" - Do YOU look at US commodities), due to some Australian company's may import there raw materials to produce there end product?

Thank you

Dan


----------



## So_Cynical (7 April 2010)

Commodity's are mostly traded in the US and Europe and mostly in USD...commodity's often lead commodity specific stocks higher and lower...and sometimes the other way round.

Down the bottom of this page is all the basic commodity's. http://www.news.com.au/business/markets

For specific metal prices and charts http://www.lme.com/


----------



## DJG (7 April 2010)

That's a good start, thanks for that


----------



## pixel (21 September 2011)

On my travels around the Mid-West, I came across a map of "Major Resource Projects" in WA. Apparently,  it can be obtained from the WA Department of Mines and Petroleum. In  Sandstone, I got one for free; was told there is one map issued each  year and I could order the newest one directly from the DMP.

Some quick googling also brought up this publication:
http://www.dmp.wa.gov.au/documents/StatsDigest2010a.pdf
which, on pages 42 and 43, contains smaller maps.

Another magazine worth looking into:
http://www.dmp.wa.gov.au/documents/Prospect_June_2011.pdf


----------



## joea (1 January 2012)

Hi.
In the weekend Australian, a magazine called Resource Rising Stars is supplied quarterly.
No. 1 & 2 issues have been made available, with issue 3 out in a month or so.
Both issues released covered NST.

www.resourcesrisingstars.com.au

I am keeping them as collectors items. Do not know why!

Each week a wrap is supplied if you want for free.(so far)!! on a few stocks covered.

joea


----------



## joea (17 March 2012)

Hi.
In today's weekend Australian is issue 3 of Resources Rising Stars.

Stocks covered: NST, AZH, HCH, CHN/TSN:CXN, RXM, AGO, KRM, WRM, Oilex, EKA,
CVYMGY, LOM and a couple of others.
joea


----------



## MARKETWINNER (16 April 2019)

https://commodity.com/australia/
Australia’s Top Commodity Imports & Exports


----------



## MARKETWINNER (19 April 2019)

I saw somewhere Indonesia's love affair with instant noodles is good news for Aussie wheat.


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 April 2019)

MARKETWINNER said:


> I saw somewhere Indonesia's love affair with instant noodles is good news for Aussie wheat.



Has something changed there?

I mean, noodles aren't a new thing so why is this now good news?


----------

